# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Καινούργια iMacs...07/08/2007

## stanitsas

Ανακοινώνουν τα νεα iMac !!!

----------


## kadronarxis

Τα ανακοίνωσαν.
Φοβερά μηχανάκια.
Και σε καλή τιμή.
Ο 20-άρης μπήκε στο πρόγραμμα αγορών.
http://www.apple.com/imac/

Άντε γερά!

----------


## Νικαετός

LOL, δεν τους προλαβαίνουμε...αυτοί θα έρχονται με το Leopard??

----------


## kadronarxis

δεν είδα κάτι για leopard.
αλλά λογικά αν όχι, τότε σίγουρα θα το παίρνεις δωρεάν ή με μια μεγάλη έκπτωση.
Δείτε με τι software έρχεται!
έχει ακόμη και cleaning cloth!

----------


## Νικαετός

LOL, και το μινάκι μου είχε και το iPod...

----------


## haHa

> Τα ανακοίνωσαν.
> Φοβερά μηχανάκια.
> Και σε καλή τιμή.
> Ο 20-άρης μπήκε στο πρόγραμμα αγορών.
> http://www.apple.com/imac/
> 
> Άντε γερά!


Να ξερεις οτι σε σχεση με τον προηγουμενο 20αρι,οι καινουριοι εχουν αισθητα υποδεεστερη οθονη.
Εχει tn panel.

Σκεψου τον 24αρι ή αλλιως μονο τον φθηνο 20αρι.

----------


## thePrince

Σύντομο review με φωτογραφίες και ένα ανοιγμένο μοντέλο 20" όπου φαίνεται ο κωδικός του panel που είναι TN με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

----------


## haHa

> Να ξερεις οτι σε σχεση με τον προηγουμενο 20αρι,οι καινουριοι εχουν αισθητα υποδεεστερη οθον.
> Εχει tn panel.
> 
> Σκεψου τον 24αρι ή αλλιως μονο τον φθηνο 20αρι.





> Σύντομο review με φωτογραφίες και ένα ανοιγμένο μοντέλο 20" όπου φαίνεται ο κωδικός του panel που είναι TN με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.



Μετα απο λιγο ψαξιμο βρηκα τι πανελ φοραει ο 20" imac.

http://210.157.201.118/~kodawarisan/...07_mid_03.html

Κατω-κατω (ο τυπος ξεβιδωσε τον καινουριο iMac) λεει τι πανελ φοραει ο 20":
LCD Pannel (LG PHILIPS LM201WE3)

Μετα εκανα ενα google search με αυτο το panel για keyword.

Και σε αυτην την σελιδα (πρωτη στα αποτελεσματα του google) λεει οτι το ιδιο πανελ ακριβως το φοραει και η οθονη 
LG 20'' L204WT


Κριμα..
Γιατι ο προηγουμενος iMac 20" που ειχα ειχε pva panel, που ειναι πολυ ακριβοτερο ,με πολυ καλυτερες γωνιες θεασης ,καλυτερο μαυρο και καλυτερα χρωματα..

----------


## haHa

*Επισης δε μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι εχουν υποχρεωτικα glossy οθονη.*
Κυριως οι φορητοι βγαινουν με glossy οθονες και δεν τις προτιμανε ολοι οι χρηστες.
Οι κανονικες-desktop οθονες δε βγαινουν παρα ελαχιστες glossy.
Eπρεπε να εδιναν επιλογη να διαλεξεις glossy ή μη-glossy οθονη..
*Δεν θελουν ολοι για λιγο καλυτερο μαυρο να καθρεπτιζονται στη οθονη...*




*
Απο θεμα οθονης οι καινουριοι iMac εκαναν ενα βημα πισω..
*

http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardw...new-imac.ars/4

----------


## Desperado

ελλαδα ξερουμε ημερομηνια αφιξης κ τιμη?

----------


## haHa

Σε κανα μηνα υπολογιζε.

Οσο για τιμη υπολογιζε πανω-κατω:
κανα 50 ευρω πιο πανω απο τις τιμες Αμερικης.

δηλαδη 1250 ευρω ,1550 ευρω και 1850 ευρω για τα 3 μοντελα.

----------


## murex

"Customers love glossy" 

Τάδε έφη Steve

----------


## jazz

:


> "Customers love glossy" 
> 
> Τάδε έφη Steve


Nαι... κυρίως αυτοί που δεν έχουν παράθυρα στο σπίτι ή χρησιμοποιούν τον iMac τους μόνο το βράδυ... :Thinking:

----------


## haHa

> "Customers love glossy" 
> 
> Τάδε έφη Steve


Για να το λεει...

Παντως οι περισσοτερες οθονες desktop υπολογιστων δεν ειναι glossy..
Κατι θα ξερουν οι υπολοιποι κατασκευαστες.

Μαλλον με τις glossy θα ηθελε να καλυψει τα μειονεκτηματα της(χειροτερο μαυρο και γωνιες θεασης) χειροτερης οθονης που εβαλε στον καινουριο iMac 20" σε σχεση με τον προηγουμενο (tn panel ενω ειχε pva panel)

Ομως το glossy δημιουργει αντανακλασεις.Μαλιστα τα πρωτα reviews λενε οτι ειναι υπερ του δεοντος glossy.

Επρεπε τουλαχιστον να δινει την επιλογη να διαλεξεις αν θελεις ή οχι glossy οθονη.

----------


## haHa

Ο καινουριος iMac 20" εχει χειροτερη οθονη απο τον προηγουμενο iMac 20", γιατι πολυ απλα εχει  tn panel εναντι pva panel που ειχε ο προηγουμενος iMac 20".


Αυτο λενε και τα πρωτα reviews και τα specs και το υποδεεστερο πανελ.

Eνδεικτικα (γιατι ειναι οθονες με οχι το ιδιο πανελ ακριβως, απλα με ιδιο τυπο πανελ) οι γωνιες θεασης 2 οθονων:


με tn panel( περιπου σαν του καινουριου iMac 20"):


και με pva panel( περιπου σαν του προηγουμενου iMac 20"):



Ολες οι οθονες με tn panel πασχουν κυριως στη γωνια θεασης απο κατω.
Απο πλαγια δεν εχουν τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα.
Στις φωτο οι οθονες ειναι υπο γωνια 140 μοιρων νομιζω.Αυτο ειναι μια ακραια περιπτωση που αποκλειεται να χρησιμοποιεις τον υπολογιστη σου.
Αλλα ουσιαστικα βλεπεις οτι και σε μικροτερες γωνιες απο κατω θα εχεις προβλημα, οχι οτι θα ειναι ετσι μαυρη αλλα οτι δε θα ειναι σωστα τα χρωματα.
Η απώλεια ποιότητας  είναι μεγαλύτερη στα tn στο εύρος θέασης τους. Η διαφορά είναι πολύ μεγάλη.


Απο κατω το προβλημα ειναι εντονο και παρουσιαζεται κυριως στη θεαση ταινιων που συνηθως αραζεις σε κρεβατι/καναπε και η οθονη ειναι πιο ψηλα στο γραφειο.
Αυτο ειναι μια συνηθισμενη διαρυθμιση.


Κριμα που ο iMac 20" εχει χειροτερη οθονη.


Tουλαχιστον ο iMac 24" εχει ιδιο σχεδον κορυφαιο πανελ με τον προηγουμενο iMac 24" ,απλα νεοτερο και με καλυτερα-ανανεωμενα specs.
Αν δεν ηταν και glossy ...

----------


## haHa

> Τα ανακοίνωσαν.
> Φοβερά μηχανάκια.
> Και σε καλή τιμή.
> Ο 20-άρης μπήκε στο πρόγραμμα αγορών.
> http://www.apple.com/imac/
> 
> Άντε γερά!



Ανακοινωθηκαν οι τιμες στο applestore.gr (τις παραθετω με ΦΠΑ)

*1)* καινουριος - αλουμινενιος, φθηνος  iMac 20" : 1260 ευρω

*2)* καινουριος  - αλουμινενιος, πιο γρηγορος μοντελο iMac 20" : 1524

*3)* καινουριος  - αλουμινενιος, iMac 24" : 1840 ευρω


*4)* παλιος iMac 20" : 1266 ευρω

*5)* παλιος iMac 24" : 1700 ευρω




Εγω πιστευω πως μεγαλη ευκαιρια ειναι ο *4)* παλιος iMac 20" με 1266 ευρω.

Ειναι στην ιδια τιμη με το *1)* καινουριο - αλουμινενιο φθηνο iMac 20" αλλα εχει:
*α)* ταχυτερο επεξεργαστη (intel core 2 duo 2.16 εναντι 2.0ghz , αν και santa rosa o δευτερος αλλα δε καλυπτει τη διαφορα στα MHz),
*β)* ταχυτερη καρτα γραφικων (παλια ati mobility 1600 πιο γρηγορη σε σχεση με καινουρια ati mobility 2400 xt)
*γ)* πολυ καλυτερη οθονη με ποιοτικο pva panel και οχι φθηνο tn panel. (το ιδιο πανελ με τον καινουριο - αλουμινενιο iMac 20" φοραει αυτη η LG 20'' L204WT που κοστιζει 230 ευρω)
*δ)* μη-glossy οθονη(μερικοι βεβαια μπορει να την προτιμησουν)

Υστερει μονο σε εμφανιση και στην ελλειψη του καινουριου iLife08. 
Α, και οτι εχει 2 τσιπ - dimm μνημης ο παλιος (2x512=1024MB) ενω ο καινουριος εχει ενα τσιπ-dimm (1x1024=1024MB) και ετσι ο καινουριος ειναι πιο ευκολα αναβαθμησιμος.

Ειναι παντως καλη ευκαιρια με 1260 ευρω,γιατι παιρνεις πιο γρηγορο μηχανημα και με μακραν καλυτερη οθονη!(σε σχεση με το καινουριο iMac 20")

Κατα τα αλλα και ο καινουριος 24" ειναι καλος.Αν ειχαν και καλυτερη καρτα γραφικων και οχι καρτα γραφικων φορητου....

----------


## gogos

> *Επισης δε μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι εχουν υποχρεωτικα glossy οθονη.*
> Κυριως οι φορητοι βγαινουν με glossy οθονες και δεν τις προτιμανε ολοι οι χρηστες.
> Οι κανονικες-desktop οθονες δε βγαινουν παρα ελαχιστες glossy.
> Eπρεπε να εδιναν επιλογη να διαλεξεις glossy ή μη-glossy οθονη..
> *Δεν θελουν ολοι για λιγο καλυτερο μαυρο να καθρεπτιζονται στη οθονη...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21419
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21420
> 
> ...


Το σημείο που ήταν οι καινούριοι imacs ήταν αρκετά φωτεινό γι' αυτό φαινόταν έτσι. Επίσης η γωνία που τραβήχτηκε η φωτογραφία ΔΕΝ ήταν αυτη που χρησιμοποιούμε τον υπολογιστή αλλά ΠΛΑΓΙΑ.




> *α)* ταχυτερο επεξεργαστη (intel core 2 duo 2.16 εναντι 2.0ghz , αν και santa rosa o δευτερος αλλα δε καλυπτει τη διαφορα στα MHz)


 Όχι δεν μετράνε τα mhz ενός επεξεργαστή όσο η ανάπτυξή του. Ο παλιός είχε *1ης* γενιάς core 2 duo ενώ ο καινούριος έχει *2ης* γενιάς. Γι' αυτό κιόλας η intel στο site της ΔΕΝ δείχνει καθαρά τα mhz ενός επεξεργαστή. Ή ένα άλλο παράδειγμα της sun που χρησιμοποιεί ultra sparc επεξεργαστές που κοστίζουν 2 και 3 φορές περισσότερα απο τους core 2 και είναι συντονισμένοι στα 1.6 ghz!





> Α, και οτι εχει 2 τσιπ - dimm μνημης ο παλιος (2x512=1024MB) ενω ο καινουριος εχει ενα τσιπ-dimm (1x1024=1024MB) και ετσι ο καινουριος ειναι πιο ευκολα αναβαθμησιμος.


Ένα απο τα σημαντικότερα πράγματα σε έναν υπολογιστή είναι η μνήμη του. Άν θες  να βάλεις παραπάνω όμως (που αυτό είναι σχεδόν απαραίτητο) θα πρέπει να βγάλεις την άλλη (δηλαδη έδωσες πεταμένα λεφτά) ενώ με το καινούριο απλά αγοράζεις άλλη μία και κανένα πρόβλημα!





> Κατα τα αλλα και ο καινουριος 24" ειναι καλος.Αν ειχαν και καλυτερη καρτα γραφικων και οχι καρτα γραφικων φορητου....


Δεν ξέρω άν το έχεις καταλάβει αλλά αυτός είναι ένας desktop υπολογιστής με hardware ΦΟΡΗΤΟΥ. Με λίγα λόγια δηλαδή είναι ένας ευρύχωρος φορητός υπολογιστής με μεγάλη οθόνη

----------


## thePrince

> Δεν ξέρω άν το έχεις καταλάβει αλλά αυτός είναι ένας desktop υπολογιστής με hardware ΦΟΡΗΤΟΥ. Με λίγα λόγια δηλαδή είναι ένας ευρύχωρος φορητός υπολογιστής με μεγάλη οθόνη


'Η μάλλον, ένας μη επεκτάσιμος desktop (όπως τα περισσότερα laptops) χωρίς δυνατότητα μετακίνησης. The worst of both worlds...

----------


## haHa

Χωρις καμμια διαθεση αντιδικιας:




> Το σημείο που ήταν οι καινούριοι imacs ήταν αρκετά φωτεινό γι' αυτό φαινόταν έτσι. Επίσης η γωνία που τραβήχτηκε η φωτογραφία ΔΕΝ ήταν αυτη που χρησιμοποιούμε τον υπολογιστή αλλά ΠΛΑΓΙΑ.




Σε αυτη τη φωτογραφια η γωνια ειναι μικρη, αλλα και παλι καθρεπτιζουν.
Εννοειται οτι εκεινο το μερος ειναι φωτεινο και για αυτο δημιουργειται προβλημα.Σε σκοτεινα μερη δεν δημιουργειται προβλημα.
Αλλα οι υπολογιστες συχνα δουλευουν σε φωτεινα μερη,δε δουλευουν μονο νυχτα.
Αλλωστε και τα πρωτα reviews λενε οτι πραγματι ειναι υπερ του δεοντος glossy και δημιουργουνται αρκετες αντανακλασεις.
Βεβαια πραγματι μερικοι προτιμουν τις glossy λογω των πλεονεκτηματων που εχει (κυριως καλυτερο μαυρο)
Καλο θα ηταν η apple να εδινε την επιλογη να διαλεξεις glossy ή μη-glossy οθονη.




> Όχι δεν μετράνε τα mhz ενός επεξεργαστή όσο η ανάπτυξή του. Ο παλιός είχε *1ης* γενιάς core 2 duo ενώ ο καινούριος έχει *2ης* γενιάς. Γι' αυτό κιόλας η intel στο site της ΔΕΝ δείχνει καθαρά τα mhz ενός επεξεργαστή.


Το ανεφερα οτι ο καινουριος στα 2.0GHz ειναι santa rosa.
Aλλα οπως εχουμε δει απο τα περισσοτερα benchmarks(για φορητους) ειναι 3-5% πιο γρηγοροι απο τους αντιστοιχους προηγουμενους core 2 duo στην ιδια συχνοτητα.
Ομως αναμεσα σε εναν core 2 duo santa rosa στα 2.0GHz και εναν προηγουμενο core 2 duo στα 2.16GHz τα benchmark δειχνουν οτι ειναι πιο γρηγορος ο δευτερος.(ελαχιστα βεβαια)




> Ένα απο τα σημαντικότερα πράγματα σε έναν υπολογιστή είναι η μνήμη του. Άν θες  να βάλεις παραπάνω όμως (που αυτό είναι σχεδόν απαραίτητο) θα πρέπει να βγάλεις την άλλη (δηλαδη έδωσες πεταμένα λεφτά) ενώ με το καινούριο απλά αγοράζεις άλλη μία και κανένα πρόβλημα!


Αυτο ειπα και εγω: οτι ειναι πιο ευκολα αναβαθμισημος ο καινουριος.
Ηταν μειονεκτημα του προηγουμενου που δεν ηταν σε ενα dimm οι μνημες.






> Δεν ξέρω άν το έχεις καταλάβει αλλά αυτός είναι ένας desktop υπολογιστής με hardware ΦΟΡΗΤΟΥ. Με λίγα λόγια δηλαδή είναι ένας ευρύχωρος φορητός υπολογιστής με μεγάλη οθόνη


Εγω το γνωριζω οτι εχει hardware φορητου.
Απλα η apple συνεχιζει να μην αναφερει πουθενα οτι οι καρτες γραφικων ειναι φορητου...





Και καταληγω οτι θεωρω (για οποιον δεν παιζει παιχνιδια) οτι ο παλιος iMac 20" (που εχει καλυτερη οθονη και ειναι πιο γρηγορος απο τον καινουριο iMac 20" στα ιδια λεφτα)
και ο καινουριος iMac 24" ειναι καλα μηχανηματα για τα λεφτα τους.
Αρκει να μην εχεις πολλες απαιτησεις απο τα παιχνιδια.

----------


## haHa

Ο καινουριος iMac 20" (ο ακριβος) και ο καινουριος iMac 24" εχουν μαλλον καρτα γραφικων την Ati Mobility 2600XT και οχι την Ati 2600Pro που διαφημιζεται.
Επιδοσεις ειναι παρομοιες(με μαλλον λιγο γρηγοροτερη την xt,αν βεβαια εχει τους default χρονισμους) γιατι η xt ειναι mobility-φορητου ενω η αλλη οχι,οποτε χανεται ενα μερος του πλεονεκτηματος.


*Παντως αυτο ειναι θετικο για τις επιδοσεις 3d!!* Γιατι οι περισσοτεροι πιστευαν οτι θα ειναι ati mobility 2600pro που θα ηταν πιο αργη.Τελικως ειναι ati mobility 2600xt (ασχετα αν διαφημιζεται σαν σκετη ati 2600pro) που μαλλον θα εχει λιγο καλυτερες επιδοσεις απο την ati desktop 2600pro.


Δηλαδη , ισχυει περιπου ati mobility 2600 xt = ati desktop 2600pro, με ενα μικρο πλεονεκτημα της ati mobility 2600 xt.
Aρα για να υπολογισουμε επιδοσεις κοιταμε ή καποιον φορητο με την ati mobility 2600 xt (δεν κυκλοφορουν και πολλοι) ή ενα desktop συστημα με την ati desktop 2600pro.(που ειναι σχετικα αργη για ενα desktop συστημα).


Θα ειναι πιο μαλλον αισθητα πιο γρηγορη απο την default του προηγουμενου iMac (ati mobility x1600).
Αλλα μαλλον στα παιχνιδια θα ειναι πιο αργη απο την επιλογη που υπηρχε στον προηγουμενο iMac 24" για την nVidia 7600Gt.

----------


## gogos

> 'Η μάλλον, ένας μη επεκτάσιμος desktop (όπως τα περισσότερα laptops) χωρίς δυνατότητα μετακίνησης. The worst of both worlds...


Χωρίς δυνατότητα μετακίνησης? Γιατί δεν μπορώ να βγάλω το καλώδιο απο την πρίζα και να το μεταφέρω στο σαλόνι? Όχι απλώς ΈΧΕΙ δυνατότητα μετακίνησης αλλά είναι και πολύ εύκολη!!!!

----------


## Πύρρος

> 'Η μάλλον, ένας μη επεκτάσιμος desktop (όπως τα περισσότερα laptops) χωρίς δυνατότητα μετακίνησης. The worst of both worlds...


Για μετακινήσεις μέσα στην πόλη με ΜΜΜ (σπίτι <-> δουλειά κλπ) πράγματι δεν κάνει, αλλά για μέσα στο σπίτι, ή για μια στο τόσο να τον πας στο εξοχικό και πίσω μια χαρά μου μοιάζει.

----------


## birdbrain

Η επόμενη απογοήτευση και εμπαιγμό...
1550Ε ? Παρακαλώ?

400GB HDD 7200- 190 Е
2GB Mushkin DDR2 800 ->>109E
QuadCore Intel-195E
Intel Motherboard->> γνήσια με ενσωματωμένη κάρτα γραφικών Intel&#174; Graphics Media Accelerator 3100 επαρκέστατη για 98% των χρηστών - 115E
http://www.intel.com/products/mother...33TL/index.htm
Antec Solo - 86E
Seasonic PSU - 109E 
Eizo S1910 η LG- 300-600Ε
22' Samsung: 349E
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.168189
Όποιος θέλει πολυτέλεια->> 1049Ε
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.162313

= ~ 1200Ε- 2000Ε first class machine. 

Γιατί να αγοράζει κανείς αυτό το Μακ? Why? nobody knows...

----------


## DrEthernet

> Γιατί να αγοράζει κανείς αυτό το Μακ? Why? nobody knows...


Όταν μάθεις πες και σ' εμάς...

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Ναι, και τί συγκρίνεις ακριβώς; Το πανάσχημο κουτί που έβαλες, την έλλειψη DVD-RW, Bluetooth & WiFi, τον χαμό καλωδίων που θα αποκτήσεις, τα Windows Vista, ή τα Ευρώ που νομίζεις ότι γλίτωσες και πιστεύεις ότι είσαι ο πρώτος μάγκας;
MacOS X τρέχει; Αθόρυβο είναι; All-in-one είναι; Αισθητική & Design έχει;
...τότε δεν συγκρίνεται...

----------


## damianos007

> Ναι, και τί συγκρίνεις ακριβώς; Το πανάσχημο κουτί που έβαλες, την έλλειψη DVD-RW, Bluetooth & WiFi, τον χαμό καλωδίων που θα αποκτήσεις, τα Windows Vista, ή τα Ευρώ που νομίζεις ότι γλίτωσες και πιστεύεις ότι είσαι ο πρώτος μάγκας;
> MacOS X τρέχει; Αθόρυβο είναι; All-in-one είναι; Αισθητική & Design έχει;
> ...τότε δεν συγκρίνεται...


 :One thumb up: 
 :Closed topic:

----------


## nickolas2005

Δεν τρελάθηκα με τα νεα imac...Περίμενα κατι πιο συναρπαστικο... πχ Να είχαν card reader, tv tuner κτλ Απο ότι φαντάζομαι θα περάσει καιρός μεχρι να δουμε καινουρια αισθητική βελτίωση... Μαλλον θα αλλαξω αυτον που εχω τωρα με τα imac της επόμενης γενιας.. Δεν πιστευω οτι αξίζει αυτη τη στιγμή...

Ισως χτυπήσω κανα απο τα καινούρια πληκτρολόγια... :Wink:

----------


## nightsky_30

> "Customers love glossy" 
> 
> Τάδε έφη Steve


Τόσο η καινούργια τιμολογιακή πολιτική του iMac, όσο και η glossy οθόνη (eye candy) = πουλάει ευκολότερα στον switcher που θα την δει στο ράφι του καταστήματος, σηματοδοτούν την επιθυμία να απευθυνθεί το μηχάνημα σε ευρύτερο κοινό, θυσιάζοντας ένα μικρό κομμάτι από τους pro users του iMac.

----------


## hpstg

Δεν προσέξατε πόσο ταιριάζουν με το Leopard; Πάω στοίχημα ότι η γραμμή θα ανανεωθεί κατά το Δεκέμβρη.

----------


## birdbrain

> Ναι, και τί συγκρίνεις ακριβώς; Το πανάσχημο κουτί που έβαλες, την έλλειψη DVD-RW, Bluetooth & WiFi, τον χαμό καλωδίων που θα αποκτήσεις, τα Windows Vista, ή τα Ευρώ που νομίζεις ότι γλίτωσες και πιστεύεις ότι είσαι ο πρώτος μάγκας;
> MacOS X τρέχει; Αθόρυβο είναι; All-in-one είναι; Αισθητική & Design έχει;
> ...τότε δεν συγκρίνεται...


Έχει πλέον μεγάλη επιλογή όμορφων case. Κοίτα προς τη πλευρά Antec η Silverstone.
Τα καλώδια είναι κριτήριο για να δώσω, η να μην δώσω, 1500Ε?
Πλήρης αθόρυβο - να έχεις μεράκι να το φτιάξεις...
Αυτός που μόνο το Design σκέφτεται, μόνο αυτό πληρώνει...

----------


## birdbrain

> Δεν τρελάθηκα με τα νεα imac...Περίμενα κατι πιο συναρπαστικο... πχ Να είχαν card reader, tv tuner κτλ Απο ότι φαντάζομαι θα περάσει καιρός μεχρι να δουμε καινουρια αισθητική βελτίωση... Μαλλον θα αλλαξω αυτον που εχω τωρα με τα imac της επόμενης γενιας.. Δεν πιστευω οτι αξίζει αυτη τη στιγμή...
> 
> Ισως χτυπήσω κανα απο τα καινούρια πληκτρολόγια...


Μην περιμένεις...
Χειρότερα θα είναι. 
Και τα "επόμενα" ακόμα πιο τρισάθλια θα είναι.
Κοίτα μόνο τι υποβάθμιση της οθόνης έκαναν... ενώ οι τιμές ?? Made in China... Design from California... χε,χε...

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Έχει πλέον μεγάλη επιλογή όμορφων case. Κοίτα προς τη πλευρά Antec η Silverstone.
> Τα καλώδια είναι κριτήριο για να δώσω, η να μην δώσω, 1500Ε?
> Πλήρης αθόρυβο - να έχεις μεράκι να το φτιάξεις...
> Αυτός που μόνο το Design σκέφτεται, μόνο αυτό πληρώνει...


Δεν μας τα έβαλες στην τιμή όμως τα κουτιά που αναφέρεις. Χρησιμοποίησες ένα πανάσχημο και κακόγουστο κουτί με μόνο σκοπό να ρίξεις το κόστος. Δεν έβαλες DVD writer, δεν έβαλες bluetooth, δεν έβαλες wifi, δεν έβαλες κάρτα γραφικών, με μόνο σκοπό να ρίξεις το κόστος. Δεν έβαλες το license των Windows Vista, δεν έβαλες τις εργατοώρες που θα σπαταλήσεις για να "στήσεις", να επιδιορθώσεις, να θωρακίσεις το «λειτουργικό σύστημα», με σκοπό να ρίξεις το κόστος.
Τα καλώδια φυσικά δεν αποτελούν κριτήριο. Είναι όμως πλεονέκτημα του all-in-one. Αλήθεια, μέσα στο κουτάκι αυτό, θα είναι όλα τακτοποιημένα και όμορφα, ή θα ανοίγεις και θα βγαίνουν τα καλώδια σαν έντερα σε νεκροτομή;
Μεράκι για να κάνω αθόρυβο τον υπολογιστή μου δεν έχω. Προτιμώ να ασχοληθώ με ουσιώδη πράγματα. Το να τα κάνω απολαμβάνοντας αθόρυβη λειτουργία χωρίς να με απασχολήσει καθόλου είναι για μένα κέρδος. Δεν μας είπες και το κόστος αποθορυβοποίησης, btw.
Τέλος, η αισθητική είναι σημαντικός παράγοντας στην ζωή του ανθρώπου. Στο σπίτι σου έχεις ντουλάπια αλακάριστα, λάμπες χωρίς φωτιστικά, πατώματα με τσιμέντο; Δεν νομίζω. Εγώ προτιμώ να έχω καλαισθησία και στο κουτί του υπολογιστή μου.

----------


## nickolas2005

@macgiorgos Μην προσπαθεις να πείσεις κανεναν... Το θεμα για το κοστος των μακ το είχα ξεκινήσει και εγω και τελικά κλειδώθηκε επειδή κάποιοι παραμένουν αμετάκλητοι στις απόψεις τους... Δεν ειναι απαραίτητο να συμφωνουν ολοι μαζί μας... Και φυσικά δεν ειμαι διαθετημένος να χάνω τον χρόνο μου προσπαθώντας να τους πείσω. :Wink:

----------


## DrEthernet

@nickolas2005 Το πρόβλημα είναι πως προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν πως είμαστε θύματα που ξοδεύουμε τα χρήματα μας αγοράζοντας προϊόντα της Apple που μας "εμπαίζει", χρησιμοποιώντας επιχειρήματα που πείθουν μόνο κάποιον αδαή. Κάθονται και συγκρίνουν τις βούρτσες με τις...

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Δεν προσπαθώ να πείσω κανέναν. Δεν είμαι Mac Evangelist. Όμως προσπαθώ να δείξω έναν τρόπο σκέψης, ότι δεν υπάρχει μόνο το χρηματικό κόστος, υπάρχουν κι άλλοι παράγοντες, οι οποίοι θα έπρεπε να λαμβάνονται υπόψη για την επιλογή ενός υπολογιστικού συστήματος, όπως παίρνονται (ή θα έπρεπε να παίρνονται) υπόψη στην καθημερινή μας ζωή.

----------


## birdbrain

> Δεν μας τα έβαλες στην τιμή όμως τα κουτιά που αναφέρεις. Χρησιμοποίησες ένα πανάσχημο και κακόγουστο κουτί με μόνο σκοπό να ρίξεις το κόστος. Δεν έβαλες DVD writer, δεν έβαλες bluetooth, δεν έβαλες wifi, δεν έβαλες κάρτα γραφικών, με μόνο σκοπό να ρίξεις το κόστος. Δεν έβαλες το license των Windows Vista, δεν έβαλες τις εργατοώρες που θα σπαταλήσεις για να "στήσεις", να επιδιορθώσεις, να θωρακίσεις το «λειτουργικό σύστημα», με σκοπό να ρίξεις το κόστος.
> Τα καλώδια φυσικά δεν αποτελούν κριτήριο. Είναι όμως πλεονέκτημα του all-in-one. Αλήθεια, μέσα στο κουτάκι αυτό, θα είναι όλα τακτοποιημένα και όμορφα, ή θα ανοίγεις και θα βγαίνουν τα καλώδια σαν έντερα σε νεκροτομή;
> Μεράκι για να κάνω αθόρυβο τον υπολογιστή μου δεν έχω. Προτιμώ να ασχοληθώ με ουσιώδη πράγματα. Το να τα κάνω απολαμβάνοντας αθόρυβη λειτουργία χωρίς να με απασχολήσει καθόλου είναι για μένα κέρδος. Δεν μας είπες και το κόστος αποθορυβοποίησης, btw.
> Τέλος, η αισθητική είναι σημαντικός παράγοντας στην ζωή του ανθρώπου. Στο σπίτι σου έχεις ντουλάπια αλακάριστα, λάμπες χωρίς φωτιστικά, πατώματα με τσιμέντο; Δεν νομίζω. Εγώ προτιμώ να έχω καλαισθησία και στο κουτί του υπολογιστή μου.


Antec SOLO είναι ένα από τo πιο πετυχημένο και ποιοτικό case.
Έγραψα πώς η μητρική έρχεται με ενσωματωμένη κάρτα γραφικών με DVI- επαρκέστατη για των 98 των ημών. Εάν πάρεις την αντίστοιχη από το Μακ σου, θα δώσεις το πολύ 90Ε.
Ένα  SATA DVD υπάρχει σε τιμή 20-40 Ε (NEC). Το δικό σου τι νομίζεις πως είναι εκεί μέσα στο Μακ? των 180Ε??

Vista DSP Ultimate = 186E
Εάν πάρεις καλό κουτί, χρειάζεσαι ακόμα 30-40 Ε για 2 S-Flex Scythe 12 sm και λίγα  μικροπράγματα.

Και θα σου το φτιάξω για 2 μέρες, και θα είναι πιο λειτουργικό, πιο κορυφαίο, πιο προσεγμένο. Και όταν θα θελήσω να κάνω αναβάθμιση, θα μπορέσω να κρατήσω 70-80% από τα υπάρχοντα, αντί να τα πετάξω όλα, όπως ορίζει ο μάγκας Steve.
Επειδή γνωρίζω...

Εάν θελήσω Linux θα πάω στην πλευρά Ubuntu, Debian.

----------


## birdbrain

> Δεν προσπαθώ να πείσω κανέναν. Δεν είμαι Mac Evangelist. Όμως προσπαθώ να δείξω έναν τρόπο σκέψης, ότι δεν υπάρχει μόνο το χρηματικό κόστος, υπάρχουν κι άλλοι παράγοντες, οι οποίοι θα έπρεπε να λαμβάνονται υπόψη για την επιλογή ενός υπολογιστικού συστήματος, όπως παίρνονται (ή θα έπρεπε να παίρνονται) υπόψη στην καθημερινή μας ζωή.


Εσύ εάν θυμάμαι καλά, είπες τις προάλλες, πως μισείς την αναβάθμιση?? και τη μόδα περί αυτού?
Βεβαίως, εάν εσύ θέλεις τον μάγκα Steve συνεταίρός σου... οκ.
Η πιο γλυκιά ομορφιά δεν έχει κόστος...  :Thinking:

----------


## DrEthernet

Ωραία, τώρα που όλοι ξέρουμε ποιος δε θα αγοράσει το καινούργιο iMac, θα περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις από κάποιον που θα το αγοράσει.

Α και birdbrain,  αν κάποια στιγμή μάθεις όντως γιατί ορισμένοι επιμένουν να δίνουν τα λεφτά τους στον μάγκα Steve, μην ξεχάσεις να μας πεις και μας.

----------


## birdbrain

> Ωραία, τώρα που όλοι ξέρουμε ποιος δε θα αγοράσει το καινούργιο iMac, θα περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις από κάποιον που θα το αγοράσει.
> 
> Α και birdbrain,  αν κάποια στιγμή μάθεις όντως γιατί ορισμένοι επιμένουν να δίνουν τα λεφτά τους στον μάγκα Steve, μην ξεχάσεις να μας πεις και μας.


Δικά σου είναι, αγαπητέ. Δικά σου είναι...
'Ομως ενα πράγμα είναι βέβαιο- ο Steve Jobs είναι αναμφισβήτητα από τα πλέον αναγνωρίσιμα και ιδιοφυές πρόσωπα στον τομέα των υπολογιστών. Πανέξυπνος και πολύ συμπαθητικός, είναι χαρισματικός.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Δικά σου είναι, αγαπητέ. Δικά σου είναι...


Ακριβώς. Και δεν θυμάμαι να ζήτησα κανέναν για τσολιά στο πορτοφόλι μου.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Antec SOLO είναι ένα από τo πιο πετυχημένο και ποιοτικό case.
> Έγραψα πώς η μητρική έρχεται με ενσωματωμένη κάρτα γραφικών με DVI- επαρκέστατη για των 98 των ημών. Εάν πάρεις την αντίστοιχη από το Μακ σου, θα δώσεις το πολύ 90Ε.
> Ένα  SATA DVD υπάρχει σε τιμή 20-40 Ε (NEC). Το δικό σου τι νομίζεις πως είναι εκεί μέσα στο Μακ? των 180Ε??
> 
> Vista DSP Ultimate = 186E
> Εάν πάρεις καλό κουτί, χρειάζεσαι ακόμα 30-40 Ε για 2 S-Flex Scythe 12 sm και λίγα  μικροπράγματα.
> 
> Και θα σου το φτιάξω για 2 μέρες, και θα είναι πιο λειτουργικό, πιο κορυφαίο, πιο προσεγμένο. Και όταν θα θελήσω να κάνω αναβάθμιση, θα μπορέσω να κρατήσω 70-80% από τα υπάρχοντα, αντί να τα πετάξω όλα, όπως ορίζει ο μάγκας Steve.
> Επειδή γνωρίζω...
> ...


Βάλτα στην τιμή λοιπόν, βάλε τις εργατοώρες για να τα φτιάξεις και να τα συμμαζέψεις. Κι επειδή βλέπω ότι εκτός από το να κάνεις δουλιά με τα Windows, θες και λινουξάκι, βάλε και τις ώρες που θα περάσεις να το στήσεις στα μέτρα σου. Κι επειδή συνεχίζεις να νομίζεις πως είσαι ο πρώτος μάγκας, δες το MacOS και το iLife που έχει ο iMac, δες τις τιμές τους, και μετά έλα να δούμε ποιο είναι φτηνότερο και λειτουργικότερο. Έλα να δούμε και πότε θα το πετάξεις. Χρησιμοποιώ υπολογιστή 7 χρόνων, σου λέει κάτι αυτό;
Για την αισθητική δεν μας είπες.




> Εσύ εάν θυμάμαι καλά, είπες τις προάλλες, πως μισείς την αναβάθμιση?? και τη μόδα περί αυτού?
> Βεβαίως, εάν εσύ θέλεις τον μάγκα Steve συνεταίρός σου... οκ.
> Η πιο γλυκιά ομορφιά δεν έχει κόστος...


Όταν ψάχνεις τα μηνύματά μου για να δεις τί έχω γράψει, να κατανοείς αυτό που διαβάζεις. Αυτό που γράφεις είναι εντελώς άσχετο με το quote που έκανες. Αλλά μια και το θίγεις, ΕΓΩ δεν θα τον αγοράσω τον iMac, όχι γιατί μισώ την αναβάθμιση, όπως γράφεις εσφαλμένα διαστρεβλώνοντας τα γραφόμενά μου, αλλά γιατί ο iMac δεν προορίζεται για μένα, ανήκω άλλο target group. Τα όσα γράφω όμως σχετικά με τον τρόπο σκέψης ισχύουν.
Βγάλε τα καλοριφέρ και βάλε ξυλόσομπα, έχει μικρότερο κόστος.

----------


## nnn

@ all
 :Cool:

----------


## PlanB

Ευτυχώς, ποτέ δεν αγόρασα κανένα κουτί που να γράφει Steve, Jobs, κ.ά.

Αγόραζα (από το 1991) "Apple" και "Mac".

Α! Κι ένα PC ανώνυμο που σήμερα σκονίζεται σε μία γωνιά, γιατί βαρέθηκα να τσακώνομαι κάθε μέρα με τα Windows για να κάνω τη δουλειά μου.

----------


## haHa

> Ο καινουριος iMac 20" (ο ακριβος) και ο καινουριος iMac 24" εχουν μαλλον καρτα γραφικων την Ati Mobility 2600XT και οχι την Ati 2600Pro που διαφημιζεται.
> Επιδοσεις ειναι παρομοιες(με μαλλον λιγο γρηγοροτερη την xt,αν βεβαια εχει τους default χρονισμους) γιατι η xt ειναι mobility-φορητου ενω η αλλη οχι,οποτε χανεται ενα μερος του πλεονεκτηματος.
> 
> Αλλα μαλλον *στα παιχνιδια θα ειναι πιο αργη απο την επιλογη που υπηρχε στον προηγουμενο iMac 24" για την nVidia 7600Gt.*





Βγηκαν τα πρωτα benchmark για παιχνιδια του καινουριου αλουμινενιου iMac 24" *Extreme 2.8GHz* με gpu Ati 2600.
Eιναι* πιο αργος απο τον προηγουμενο* iMac 24" 2.33GHz με gpu Geforce Mobile 7600GT.




Σε μερικα παιχνιδια ειναι πιο αργος και απο τον φορητο macbook pro 2.4GHz με gpu Geforce 8600M GT.



Στις υπολοιπες εφαρμογες (γραφειου,rendrering κλπ ) ειναι οπως αναμενοταν (λογω κυριως της διαφορας στη συχνοτητα 2.8GHz vs 2.33 GHz) *πιο γρηγορος κατα 20-30% .*





Φυσικα σε mac os x ειναι αισθητα πιο αργος στα παιχνιδια λογω drivers.


http://www.barefeats.com/imacal.html

http://www.barefeats.com/imacal2.html

----------


## kadronarxis

Νίκο, που είναι ο iMac μου ρεεεε;;;;!!!!

Το hijack καλά κρατεί, χεχε. Τσίτα!

----------


## haHa

Τελικως ο 24" εχει μαλλον το καλυτερο πανελ που κυκλοφορει στην αγορα!!
*H-IPS*
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthre...=344204&page=2


Kαι εδω μερικες φωτος οθονων με h-ips
http://miyahan.com/me/report/compute...690WUXi_5.html




Εχει πολυ λιγοτερο Backlight bleeding το H-IPS (δεξια) σε σχεση με το S-IPS(αριστερα)





Υπο γωνια το H-IPS (δεξια) δεν εμφανιζει την ασχημη αποχρωση σε μωβ που εμφανιζει (υπο γωνια) το S-IPS(αριστερα).



Και σκεφτειτε οτι *το S-IPS*(τετοιο ειχαν οι παλιοι iMac 20" και 24") *θεωρουταν ηδη κορυφαιο*(αλλωστε ειναι ακριβο) *και δε συγκρινεται με τιποτα με τα TN panel* (τετοιο εχει ο καινουριος iMac 20").
*Το H-IPS(που μαλλον φοραει ο καινουριος 24" iMac) ειναι ακομα καλυτερο!*



*Y.Γ.: Γενικοτερα μακρια απο τον καινουριο 20" με την φθηνιαρικη οθονη.Βουρ για τον 24" με την κορυφαια οθονη!!!* (αν δεν ηταν και glossy...)
Τα αξιζει τα παραπανω χρηματα(300 ευρω) που ζηταει.

----------


## kadronarxis

24 ίντσες οθόνη ρε τρελέ;  :Smile: 
Τελευταία φορά που την είδα, νόμισα ότι πήγε να με ...φάει!
Και η 20-άρα καλή είναι(προσωπικό γούστο πάντα).
εντάξει, αν χάνει και λίγο απο την 24-άρα, κάτι τρέχει στα γύφτικα.
το πληκτρολόγιο μου άρεσε προσωπικά(σαν του macbook ένα πράμα).

ΥΓ: haha, αυτό το βιντεάκι είδα και μου έπεσε η μασέλα.
http://unboxing.gearlive.com/unbox/a...-023-new-imac/

----------


## haHa

Ειπαμε , ο καινουριος ο 20αρις εχει ψιλομουφα οθονη(οχι απο αποψη μεγεθους ,αλλα απο χαρακτηριστικα:tn panel  :Thumb down:   Οι διαφορες ειναι μεγαλες και εμφανεστατες).

Ο παλιος 20αρις ειχε μια χαρα οθονη.
Εγω εδωσα τον παλιο 20αρι. Δε λεει να παω στον καινουριο και να εχει χειροτερη. Οποτε παω μαλλον για 24αρι.(αν δεν ηταν και glossy....)


Το πληκτρολογιο ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!Επιτελους ειναι ωραιο! Θυμασαι που ελεγα οτι δε μου αρεσε το παλιο?
Να δουμε μονο αν θα βολευει.. Αν και μπρος τα καλλη τι ειναι πονος ,δε λενε?



Υ.Γ.: Καλο το video,αλλα δεν ξετρελαινομαι με αυτα τα unboxing.Πολυ φασαρια για το τιποτα.Live να λειτουργει ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!

----------


## nt7561

Γεια σας κι απο μενα. Ειμαι ετοιμος να αγορασω τον νεο iMac. Μεχρι τωρα η μονη επαφη που είχα με MAC OS X ήταν μέσω αυτό που είναι για pc (MAC OS X86) και μπορώ να πω ότι κόλλησα!!! Είναι απάικτο!!
Η απορία που έχω λοιπόν είναι η εξής: Να πάρω τον 24'' ή τον 20''. Τα χρήματα δεν είναι ζήτημα. Έχω διαβάσει για τις διαφορές της οθόνης και αυτός είναι ο βασικότερος λόγος που θέλω να πάρω τον 24''. Το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι ότι είναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΣ!!! Είδα τον προηγούμενο και τρόμαξα!! Εσείς τι λέτε παιδιά? Είμαι αποφασισμένος να φύγω από τα καταραμένα WINDOWS και να αλλάξω "πλανήτη" έτσι κι αλλιώς. Η γνώμη σας θα με βοηθούσε. Ευχαριστώ
Νίκος

----------


## Drcat73

iMac 24'' εδώ και τώρα, τέλος. :Smile:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## PlanB

Καλωσήλθες στο team, nt7561!

Κάθε άποψη θα είναι άσχετη εάν δεν ξέρουμε τί θέλεις να κάνεις με το νέο σου Mac. Όσο κι αν σου φαίνεται περίεργο, τα δύο μηχανάκια απευθύνονται σε διαφορετικούς αγοραστές.

Πώς σκοπεύεις, λοιπόν, να χρησιμοποιήσεις το iMac;

----------


## haHa

Με χιλια τον 24"!!

Ο 20" εχει πολυ μετρια οθονη..

----------


## nickolas2005

Πήγα σήμερα σε ένα applestore και είδα τον 24αρι τον καινουριο. Πανέμορφος και σε πολύ καλή τιμή αλλα η οθόνη η γυαλιστερή μεγάλον μειον.. Εβλεπα συνέχεια τον εαυτο μου. Δεν θα μπορούσα να δουλέψω σε αυτην... Πριν προχωρήσεις σε οποιαδήποτε αγορά πανε απο κοντά να τον δεις.

----------


## haHa

> Πήγα σήμερα σε ένα applestore και είδα τον 24αρι τον καινουριο. Πανέμορφος και σε πολύ καλή τιμή αλλα η οθόνη η γυαλιστερή μεγάλον μειον.. Εβλεπα συνέχεια τον εαυτο μου. Δεν θα μπορούσα να δουλέψω σε αυτην... Πριν προχωρήσεις σε οποιαδήποτε αγορά πανε απο κοντά να τον δεις.



+1

Η γυαλιστερη οθονη ειναι μειον.
Οποτε πηγαινε απο κοντα και δες τους...


Καλη λυση και φθηνη ειναι ο παλιος 24".Λιγο πιο ακριβος απο τον καινουριο 20",αλλα με πολυ καλυτερη οθονη και πιο γρηγορος.

----------


## nt7561

> Καλωσήλθες στο team, nt7561!
> 
> Κάθε άποψη θα είναι άσχετη εάν δεν ξέρουμε τί θέλεις να κάνεις με το νέο σου Mac. Όσο κι αν σου φαίνεται περίεργο, τα δύο μηχανάκια απευθύνονται σε διαφορετικούς αγοραστές.
> 
> Πώς σκοπεύεις, λοιπόν, να χρησιμοποιήσεις το iMac;


Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσορισμα.
Αυτά που κάνω με τον "υπολογιστή" μου είναι searching-reading διαφόρων άρθρων- ebooks και διάφορα άλλα είδη ηλεκτρονικής βιβλιογραφίας, μουσική και παρακολούθηση ταινιών. Δεν είμαι fun των παιχνιδιών, αν τύχει μπορεί να πάιξω κανένα. Ίσως να μου πέιτε ότι είναι υπερβολικός γι'αυτα που τον θέλω, αλλά αφενός θέλω να φύγω από τα windows (έχω αγανακτήσει πια με τις μπλε οθόνες και τα errors), αλλά όπως εξηγώ και στο μήνυμά μου, σκέφτομαι τον 24άρη λόγω της "προβληματικής" οθόνης του 20αρη.




> +1
> 
> Η γυαλιστερη οθονη ειναι μειον.
> Οποτε πηγαινε απο κοντα και δες τους...
> 
> 
> Καλη λυση και φθηνη ειναι ο παλιος 24".Λιγο πιο ακριβος απο τον καινουριο 20",αλλα με πολυ καλυτερη οθονη και πιο γρηγορος.


Εννοείς ο παλιός 24αρης από τον νέο 20αρη?
Ίσως αλλά ο καινούργιος 24αρης είναι καλύτερος από τον παλιό και φυσικά πιο όμορφος κατ' εμέ. Για την οθόνη δεν μπορώ να σου πω, γιατί δεν τον έχω δει από κοντά

----------


## haHa

Ναι τον παλιο 24" σε σχεση με τον καινουριο 20" εννοουσα..

Μεταξυ καινουριου και παλιου 24" ειναι δικο σου θεμα και πρεπει να δεις αν σε ενοχλει η glossy οθονη.

Aλλα μεταξυ παλιου 24" και νεου 20",μην το σκεφτεσαι.Πολυ καλυτερος ο παλιος 24".Ή ακομα και ο παλιος 20"

Διαβασε και αυτα:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...12#post1353912
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...62#post1356162
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...09#post1356209


Τελος παντων,προτιμησε κατι σε 24" ή τον παλιο 20". Εχουν πολυ καλυτερες οθονες!

----------


## nt7561

> Ναι τον παλιο 24" σε σχεση με τον καινουριο 20" εννοουσα..
> 
> Μεταξυ καινουριου και παλιου 24" ειναι δικο σου θεμα και πρεπει να δεις αν σε ενοχλει η glossy οθονη.
> 
> Aλλα μεταξυ παλιου 24" και νεου 20",μην το σκεφτεσαι.Πολυ καλυτερος ο παλιος 24".Ή ακομα και ο παλιος 20"
> 
> Διαβασε και αυτα:
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...12#post1353912
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...62#post1356162
> ...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια!! :Smile:

----------


## haHa

Καποιες αλλες πληροφοριες σχετικα με την πολυ μετρια οθονη του καινουριου iMac 20" :

20-inch iMacs shipping with janky LCDs?

----------


## kadronarxis

ρε haha, φήμες είναι αυτά.
Τις προάλλες που σου έδωσα link για το 1 million του iphone, μου είπες ότι το macrumors δεν είναι έγκυρο.
Με κάποια link πάμε να βγάλουμε τις οθόνες μάπα;

Απο βδομάδα που θα αγοράσω τον 20-άρη,θα σου πω στα σίγουρα.

----------


## haHa

Αυτα μπορει να ειναι φημες, αλλα ενα ειναι δεδομενο:
*ο καινουριος iMac 20" εχει πολυ χειροτερη οθονη απο τον παλιο iMac 20" .* 
Αλλωστε η οθονη που εχει ο καινουριος iMac φοραει το ιδιο panel(οχι απλα ιδιο τυπο panel,αλλα ακριβως ιδιο μοντελο panel,δηλαδη ειναι σχεδον πανομοιοτυπες)
με αυτην εδω :

LG 20'' L204WT
Μια φθηνιαρικη των 220 ευρω.

Το καταλαβαμε αυτο απο εδω:
http://210.157.201.118/~kodawarisan/...07_mid_03.html

Κατω-κατω (ο τυπος ξεβιδωσε τον καινουριο iMac) λεει τι πανελ φοραει ο 20":
LCD Pannel (LG PHILIPS LM201WE3)

Μετα κανεις ενα google search με αυτο το panel για keyword.

Και σε αυτην την σελιδα (πρωτη ή τριτη στα αποτελεσματα του google) λεει οτι το ιδιο πανελ ακριβως το φοραει και η οθονη 
LG 20'' L204WT



Οποτε με δεδομενο οτι ο iMac εχει οθονη σχεδον ιδια με την LG 20'' L204WT μπορεις να το δεις συγκριτικα.
Ο παλιος iMac 20" ειχε οθονη ιδια σχεδον με την apple cinema display 20"


Eδω ενδεικτικα(στηριζομενοι στα πανελ που εχουν) πως θα δειχνει λογικα η οθονη του καινουριου iMac 20"(tn panel, πρωτη) και πως του παλιου iMac 20"(ips ή pva panel, δευτερη) ή μιας οθονης για pc με κοστος γυρω στα 400 ευρω(ips ή pva panel, δευτερη):
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...62#post1356162



Σου προτεινω να την δεις απο κοντα για να πειστεις.
Το media markt θεσσαλονικης εχει και τον καινουριο 20" και τον καινουριο 24" για επιδειξη νομιζω.


*Σου προτεινω να παρεις τον παλιο 20" που φθηνυνε και ειναι σε ιδια τιμη με τον καινουριο 20" αλλα εχει μακρα καλυτερη οθονη και ειναι και λιγο πιο γρηγορος.*






Οσο για τις φημες του macrumors που καποτε λεγαν για 1.000.000 πωλησεις iphone μεσα σε 3 μερες,αποδειχτηκαν τελειως λαθασμενες.
Πριν μερικες μερες εφθασε το 1.000.000 πωλησεις,υστερα απο περιπου 74 μερες.

----------


## haHa

Για να τα συνοψισουμε και να τα κανουμε πιο κατανοητα.


Η οθονη του καινουριου iMac και του 20" και του 24" ειναι glossy.
Η οθονη του παλιου iMac και του 20" και του 24" δεν ειναι glossy.
Αν προτιμαει καποιος glossy ή οχι οθονες ειναι υποκειμενικο και εξαρταται και σε τι χωρο θα τις δουλεψει.(αν θα εχει πολυ φως κλπ κλπ γιατι με τις glossy οταν υπαρχει πολυ φως μπορει να δημιουργουνται ενοχλητικες αντανακλασεις)
Αλλα αυτο ειπαμε ειναι υποκειμενικο.


Ομως :
Η οθονη του παλιου iMac και του 20" και του 24" εχει s-ips panel.(απο τα κορυφαια panel της αγορας)
Η οθονη του καινουριου iMac του 24" εχει h-ips panel. (ακομα καλυτερo,βασικα το καλυτερο panel της αγορας)
Η οθονη του καινουριου iMac 20" εχει tn panel.(αρκετα υποδεεστερο και φθηνοτερο panel)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...62#post1356162



*Συμπερασματικα, 
ο καινουριος iMac 24" εχει λιγο καλυτερη οθονη (μικρη διαφορα) απο τον παλιο iMac 20" και 24",
ενω ο καινουριος iMac 20" εχει αρκετα υποδεεστερη οθονη απο τον παλιο iMac 20" και 24".
Aυτο ειναι δεδομενο και γνωστο .* 

Kαι εδω αλλες πληροφοριες για το θεμα:
20-inch iMacs shipping with janky LCDs?




Τωρα για τη glossy οθονη,εξαρταται απο τα γουστα και τις προτιμησεις του καθενος.
Σε αλλους θα αρεσουν οι glossy οθονες και σε αλλους θα αρεσουν οι μη glossy οθονες.



Λογω ομως του αισθητα υποδεεστερου και φθηνοτερου πανελ που εχει ο καινουριος iMac 20" σε σχεση με τον παλιο iMac 20" 
λεμε οτι ο παλιος εχει αισθητα καλυτερη οθονη και καλο ειναι να υπαρχει σαν σκεψη αγορας.
Αλλωστε ειναι σε ιδια τιμη ,με μαλιστα λιγο καλυτερες επιδοσεις.(και φυσικα καλυτερη οθονη)

----------


## nickolas2005

Den einai mou aresei i den mou aresei.. Einai oti stis glossy den mporeis na doulepseis giati blepeis ton eauto sou.. ego auto epatha sto applestore pou piga... ok mou aresoun alla an den mporo na doulepso ti na tin kano...

sorry gia ta greeklish. Apo aurio tha eimai se elliniko pliktrologio.

----------


## haHa

Δε διαφωνω,ουτε εγω βολευομαι.
Απλα σε μερικους αρεσουν τα λιγο πιο ζωντανα(αλλα ταυτοχρονα και λιγο πιο ψευτικα) χρωματα των glossy.

Τελος μπορει να τις δουλευουν τις οθονες σε χαμηλο φωτισμο ωστε να μην εχουν προβλημα με αντανακλασεις.


Εγω παντως προτιμω τις μη-glossy,γιατι προτιμω να μην καθρεπτιζομαι.

Αλλα επειδη σε μερικους αρεσουν οι glossy ,ας πουμε οτι ειναι υποκειμενικο.

Βεβαια στις desktop οθονες που δεν εχουν μεγαλο προβλημα φωτεινοτητας-αντιθεσης δεν εχει πολυ νοημα το glossy,σε αντιθεση με των φορητων που ειναι υποδεεστερες σε φωτεινοτητα-αντιθεση και βοηθαει περισσοτερο το glossy.
Για αυτο αλλωστε , ελαχιστες εταιριες εχουν επιλεξει οθονες glossy για desktop οθονες,ενω στους φορητους ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερο το ποσοστο.
Προσωπικα βρισκω την επιλογη της apple ακυρη.Στο κατω-κατω θα μπορουσε να βαλει επιλογη για glossy ή μη-glossy.




*Αλλα για την μετριοτατη οθονη που εχει ο καινουριος imac 20" σε σχεση με τον παλιο iMac 20" και τους καινουριους 24",το θεμα ειναι αντικειμενικο.*

----------


## kadronarxis

Από βδομάδα, μεγάλο τέστ στην 20-άρα οθόνη και την αντίστοιχη 24-άρα του iMac.
Θέλω να επιβεβαιώσω ή να διορθώσω αυτά που λέει ο haha.
Άντε γερά.

----------


## haHa

Μια οθονη σαν του καινουριου iMac 24" κοστιζει γυρω στα 700 ευρω (h-ips panel) και σαν του καινουριου iMac 20" γυρω στα 200 ευρω.

Για απλη χρηση χωρις πολλες απαιτησεις η οθονη του καινουριου iMac 20" ειναι μια χαρα.

Απλα του προηγουμενου iMac 20" και του καινουριου 24" ειναι αρκετα καλυτερες,σε χρωματα και γωνιες θεασης.
(ειδικα απο κατω π.χ. οταν βλεπεις ταινια απο καναπε που ειναι χαμηλοτερα απο το γραφειο που ειναι ο υπολογιστης)


Τελος παντων , με το καλο να πιαρεις οποια σε βολευει(και εσενα αλλα και την τσεπη σου,αλλα και το χωρο που θα μπει)
Απλα εχε στα υποψη σου και τον παλιο 20".Αν και σε καταλαβαινω οτι προτιμας τον καινουριο,ειναι και η εμφανιση στη μεση, ειναι και το πληκτρολογιο κλπ κλπ.

----------


## kadronarxis

Να σαι καλά haha.Θα το δω απο κοντά και θα ποστάρω εντυπώσεις.
άντε γερά.

----------


## haHa

Oκ,περιμενουμε να ακουσουμε εντυπωσεις.

Οπως σου ειπα,νομιζω το media markt Θεσσαλονικης τους εχουν σε επιδειξη ,ανοιχτους.
Παρε και καμμια φωτο αν εχεις ορεξη! ( και υπο γωνια για να δουμε τι παιζει)

----------


## fadasma

Να σας δω να δίνετε 2499 δολάρια για να αγοράσετε dual core επεξεργαστή στα 2,6 και 1Gb μνήμη.
Μπράβο πάντως σε όσους το κάνουν.

Και ο πιο άσχετος από υπολογιστές γνωρίζει οτι αυτά τα αγοράζεις με 499 δολάρια και linux.

----------


## Drcat73

> Oκ,περιμενουμε να ακουσουμε εντυπωσεις.
> 
> Οπως σου ειπα,νομιζω το media markt Θεσσαλονικης τους εχουν σε επιδειξη ,ανοιχτους.
> Παρε και καμμια φωτο αν εχεις ορεξη! ( και υπο γωνια για να δουμε τι παιζει)


Πήγα και τους είδα!!!Καθόμουν τουλάχιστον 1 ώρα και τους χάζευα (ευτυχώς δεν είχε καθόλου κόσμο). Άνοιγα το ένα πρόγραμμα πίσω από το άλλο και στους δύο μαζί.Σίγουρα η οθόνη του 20άρη υπολείπεται όταν την κοιτάς υπό γωνία.Όταν όμως είσαι μπροστά της δεν παρατήρησα κάτι που να με ενοχλεί σε σχέση με τον 24άρη.Για τον περιορισμένο χώρο που έχω και την τάση να κολλάω τη μούρη μου στον υπολογιστή  :Razz: , νομίζω ότι ο 20άρης θα ήταν καλός.Βέβαια, δίπλα είχε και τις οθόνες της Apple και η 23άρα μαζί με ένα mac mini, δε μπορώ να πω ότι δε μου γυάλισε  :Thinking: .Όπως και να έχει, μόλις βγει το Leopard, 19 χρόνια μετά τον apple IIc που υπήρξε ο πρώτος μου υπολογιστής, η apple θα με δεχθεί και πάλι στους κόλπους της και ελπίζω να συγχωρέσει τον ...άσωτο υιό που όλα αυτά τα χρόνια αλλαξοπίστησε, αλλά πάντοτε θυμόταν με νοσταλγία τις  στιγμές που του χάρισε ο apple IIc!

----------


## netos

> Να σας δω να δίνετε 2499 δολάρια για να αγοράσετε dual core επεξεργαστή στα 2,6 και 1Gb μνήμη.
> Μπράβο πάντως σε όσους το κάνουν.
> 
> Και ο πιο άσχετος από υπολογιστές γνωρίζει οτι αυτά τα αγοράζεις με 499 δολάρια και linux.


Ρε φίλε το linux είναι για συγκερκριμένα πράγματα. Να δω να φτιάχνεις μουσική με το linux. Λες και γουστάρω να δώσω εγώ 1800e στην apple, λες και ήμαστε πλούσιοι ή ηλίθιοι και εσυ είσαι ο έξυπνος! :No no:

----------


## kadronarxis

Φίλε fadasma και υπόλοιποι, παρακαλώ όχι spam μηνύματα, γιατί θα αναγκαστώ να τα σβήσω.
Να στε καλά.

----------


## sdikr

> Να σας δω να δίνετε 2499 δολάρια για να αγοράσετε dual core επεξεργαστή στα 2,6 και 1Gb μνήμη.
> Μπράβο πάντως σε όσους το κάνουν.
> 
> Και ο πιο άσχετος από υπολογιστές γνωρίζει οτι αυτά τα αγοράζεις με 499 δολάρια και linux.


175 
40


Δεν έχουμε βάλει ακόμα,
Οθόνη   209
Κούτι
keyboard
Hard disk
Dvdrw
bluetooth
Motherboar

Και μερικά άλλα

----------


## kadronarxis

Σπύρο, o fadasma έβαλε τον 24-άρη στην τιμή, εσύ έχεις 20-άρα οθόνη.
Φτάνει όμως, μέχρι εδώ, σε παρακαλώ Σπύρο.

Άντε γερά.

----------


## sdikr

> Σπύρο, o fadasma έβαλε τον 24-άρη στην τιμή, εσύ έχεις 20-άρα οθόνη.
> Φτάνει όμως, μέχρι εδώ, σε παρακαλώ Σπύρο.
> 
> Άντε γερά.


Σε αυτό έχεις δικαιο!!
οπότε βάλε αλλά 600 για την οθόνη  :Razz: 

Θα ήθελα πολύ να δω που βρήκε τα 499  (δολλάρια)  για το ίδιο μηχάνημα

----------


## haHa

Off Topic



Ειναι γεγονος οτι σε σχεση με τον καινουριο iMac 20" τον ακριβο που κοστιζει 1524 ευρω,
μπορεις να φτιαξεις pc με τα ιδια χρηματα εξισου ποιοτικο και αθορυβο,με ιδιο εξοπλισμο αλλα απλα τετραπυρινο,με καλυτερη καρτα γραφικων, με διπλασια ram, μεγαλυτερο σκληρο,μεγαλυτερη οθονη 22" και λιγο καλυτερη.

'Η αλλιως κανα 300-400 ευρω φθηνοτερο με ιδια χαρακτηριστικα.

Φυσικα με ποιοτικοτατη motherboard-κουτι-τροφοδοτικο, cooler αθορυβα κλπ.



Αλλα δε θα εχεις την ευκολια μεταφορας του iMac π.χ. απο σπιτι σε εξοχικο .
Θα εχεις και μερικα παραπανω καλωδια.



Οποτε δεν ειναι αμεσα συγκρισιμα.Απευθυνονται σε διαφορετικο κοινο.

Ειμαστε ομως οφ-τοπικ.
	







> Σπύρο, o fadasma έβαλε τον 24-άρη στην τιμή...


Μα ουτε ο 24αρις κοστιζει τοσο! Κοστιζει λιγοτερο απο 2499 δολλαρια.

----------


## netos

Οσοι πιστεύουν οτι δεν αξίζει να δώσεις αυτά τα χρήματα δεν χρειάζεται να συνεχίσουν. haHa πόσο θα συνεχίσεις την ίδια λούπα?

----------


## nt7561

Εγώ νομίζω οτι ο καθενας παιρνει αυτο που θελει για το λογο που το θελει. Εγω τοσα χρονια ειχα Windows PC και ελεγα οτι δεν το αλλαζω με τιποτα. Πριν 3 μηνες δουλεψα το (ισως να το ξερετε) OSX86 το οποιο δεν αντιπροσωπευει το MAC OS και ξετρελαθηκα. Αποφασισα λοιπόν να φυγω απο το χώρο τον Windows (τα οποία θα τα ανεχομαι αναγκαστικα στη δουλεια μου) και θα περασω στο χωρο των MAC. Το ξερω οτι ισως στα χρηματα που θα δωσω για τον iMac 24''μπορει να επαιρνα ενα highend WIN-Pc, σιγουρα ομως δεν θα εχει την ομορφια, ευκολια μεταφορας, σταθεροτητα και ευκολια χρησης που πιστευω οτι εχει ο iMac. Φυσικα αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου και δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να τη δεχτει κανεις.
Νικος

----------


## haHa

> Οσοι πιστεύουν οτι δεν αξίζει να δώσεις αυτά τα χρήματα δεν χρειάζεται να συνεχίσουν. haHa πόσο θα συνεχίσεις την ίδια λούπα?




Off Topic



Μα αν προσεξες δεν ειπα οτι δεν αξιζει,ειπα οτι απλα στα ιδια χρηματα παιρνεις δυνατοτερο pc.
Εκτος αν σε ενοχλει να λενε την αληθεια.

Για αυτο λεμε οτι απευθυνονται σε διαφορετικο κοινο.
Το εβαλα και σε οφτοπικ για να μην παρεξηγηθουμε.

Τελος ,ειμαι υποψηφιος αγοραστης του imac 24" ...


Τα λεει πολυ καλα ο nt7561.Ξερει οτι για αυτα τα χρηματα θα παρει ενα συτημα υποδεεστερων χαρακτηριστικων/επιδοσεων(δεν κρυβεται πισω απο το δακτυλο του) αλλα θα εχει αλλα πλεονεκτηματα.(ομορφια, ευκολια μεταφορας, σταθεροτητα και ευκολια χρησης )
Ειναι αναλογα με τις αναγκες του καθενος.

 :Lock:

----------


## netos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Μα αν προσεξες δεν ειπα οτι δεν αξιζει,ειπα οτι απλα στα ιδια χρηματα παιρνεις δυνατοτερο pc.
> Εκτος αν σε ενοχλει να λενε την αληθεια.
> 
> Για αυτο λεμε οτι απευθυνονται σε διαφορετικο κοινο.
> Το εβαλα και σε οφτοπικ για να μην παρεξηγηθουμε.
> ...


Εγω πρόσεξα τι είπες, εσυ δεν πρόσεξες τι είπα. (και δεν ανέφερα εσένα προσωπικά, μόνο στο τέλος). Και σου λέω δεν πας να έχεις  16cores κλπ τι να το κάνεις αν τρέχεις windows ? Και δεύτερον δεν σε κατηγορώ γι'αυτα που λες, σε αρκετά ισως έχεις δίκιο σε αλλα ισως οχι αλλα δεν έχει σημασιά. Απλά σε κάθε ποστ σου (και εδώ και στο Insomnia) σε 50 ποστ λες τα ίδια πράγματα (και τα πιο πολλα είναι και κατά της apple). Και οπως είπα και πριν σημασία δεν έχει η ποσότητα αλλα η ποιότητα.

Φιλικά  :Wink:

----------


## nt7561

Λοιπον επιτρεψτε μου να παραθεσω κι εγω τις εντυπωσεις μου απο την πρωτη επαφη που ειχα με τον iMac (2.0Mhz, 1GB). Δυστυχως δεν ειχαν διαθεσιμο τον 24αρη, παρα μονο τον 20αρη (2.0

1ο edit
Για καποιο λογο δεν μου εβγαλε ολο το κειμενο. Θα το ξαναγραψω και θα το ξαναποσταρω. Συγνωμη για το μπερδεμα :Mad: 

2o edit
Λοιπόν επιτρέψετε μου να παραθέσω κι εγώ τις εντυπώσεις μου από την πρώτη επαφή που είχα με τον iMac (2.0Mhz, 1GB). Δυστυχώς δεν είχαν διαθέσιμο τον 24αρη, παρά μόνο τον 20αρη (2.0MHz, 1 GB RAM).

Ας ξεκινήσω λοιπόν:

1.	Το μηχάνημα είναι ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ!!! Ειλικρινά δεν έχω ξαναδεί τόσο όμορφο μηχάνημα (γενικότερα). Σας το λέει κάποιος που ουδέποτε είχε σχέση με τα MAC, οπότε δεν μεροληπτώ υπέρ αυτών. Ίσως κάποιος να ρωτήσει, ’’μα καλά εσένα σε ενδιαφέρει η εμφάνιση?’’ Η απάντηση είναι ναι. Και δεν πιστεύω ότι θα μπορέσει κάποιος να βρει κάποιον άλλο υπολογιστή, τόσο όμορφο, τόσο ΑΘΟΡΥΒΟ χωρίς αναρίθμητα καλώδια και με τις δυνατότητες  ενός iMAC.
2.	Με όλα όσα είχα ακούσει και διαβάσει όσον αφορά στις glossy οθόνες του iMAC, είχα την εντύπωση ότι κοιτάζοντας την οθόνη, δεν θα μπορούσα να δω τίποτα (κάτω από συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες). Η ετυμηγορία? Ναι υπάρχουν οι αντανακλάσεις. Υπάρχουν όταν η οθόνη είναι σβηστή και/ή όταν απέναντι της, υπάρχει μια δυνατή πηγή φωτός. Σε κανονικές συνθήκες φωτισμού (σε ένα δωμάτιο ή σαλόνι, όπου θα τον βάλει κάποιος, δεν νομίζω ότι θα υπάρχει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα. Επίσης πιστεύω ότι ακόμα και αν στην αρχή κάποιος ενοχληθεί από τις αντανακλάσεις, τα μάτια του θα συνηθίσουν πολύ γρήγορα (όπως συνέβη και σε μένα, αν και δεν με ενόχλησαν καθόλου).
3.	Όσον αφορά στην ‘’αλλαγή’’ των χρωμάτων ανάλογα με τη γωνία από την οποία κοιτάζει κάποιος την οθόνη, ναι υπάρχει (να θυμίσω ότι αναφέρομαι στον iMAC 20’’). Το φαινόμενο αυτό είναι πιο έντονο όταν κάποιος κοιτάζει την οθόνη από κάτω προς τα πάνω και λιγότερο από τα πλάγια. Μην φανταστείτε τίποτα τρελές αλλαγές των χρωμάτων, αλλά ναι βλέπεις διαφορά. Θα ήθελα να έβλεπα και τον 24αρη, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν! Εδώ θα ήθελα να παραθέσω και την γνώμη-συμβουλή του πωλητή, ο οποίος θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ότι υπήρξε πολύ ειλικρινής, πράγμα που με εξέπληξε μιας και κάποιος που η δουλειά του είναι να προωθεί-πουλάει κάποιο αντικείμενο δύσκολα θα πει κάτι αρνητικό για αυτό, μου είπε αρχικά για την αλλαγή των χρωμάτων στον 20αρη και τις αντανακλάσεις, καθώς επίσης μου είπε ότι αν σκοπεύω να χρησιμοποιήσω τον 20αρη για επαγγελματική επεξεργασία φωτογραφιών, να το ξεχάσω!!!, ενώ με τον 24αρη θα μπορέσω να κάνω τη δουλειά μου, αλλά θα πρέπει πρώτα να κάνω ένα καλό ‘’ καλιμπράρισμα’’ της οθόνης. Εγώ φυσικά δεν πρόκειται να τον χρησιμοποιήσω για κάτι τέτοιο, οπότε δεν με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα.
4.	Αν και όπως ανέφερα αρχικά το μηχάνημα ήταν ο iMAC 2.0 MHz, 1GB RAM, και το πρώτο του μπουτάρισμα ήταν αρκετά γρήγορο (δεν χρονομέτρησα) αλλά και το restart που του κάναμε ήταν σίγουρα πολύ πιο γρήγορο από ένα αντίστοιχο windows-pc. Το περιβάλλον εργασίας είναι πολύ όμορφο και φιλικό προς τον χρήστη και από την μικρή εμπειρία που έχω μέχρι τώρα (MAC OS X86) αρκετά σταθερό. 
5.	Σίγουρα η τιμή του είναι λίγο πιο πάνω από ότι όλοι μας θα θέλαμε, αλλά όπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω, δύσκολα θα βρει κανείς ένα μηχάνημα με τα χαρακτηριστικά (εμφάνιση, δυνατότητες, θόρυβο κ.τ.λ) ενός iMAC. Ίσως εδώ κάποιος να μου πει ‘’δεν μπορείς να το αναβαθμίσεις’’. Η απάντηση μου δεν θα είναι ναι μπορείς να βάλεις μνήμη και τα σχετικά, αλλά θα ρωτήσω, ποιος από εμάς τρέχει κάθε τόσο να κάνει αναβάθμιση του υπολογιστή του? Εκτός από κάποιους που ίσως τους ενδιαφέρουν οι επιδόσεις στα γραφικά κ.α (βλέπε gamers) δύσκολα κάποιος αναβαθμίζει τόσο συχνά τον υπολογιστή του (προσωπική μου άποψη). Αλλά και πάλι εξαρτάται από το λόγο για τον οποίο θέλει τον υπολογιστή του.
6.	Κλείνοντας το μακροσκελές αυτό ποστ, θα ήθελα να πω ότι πρόκειται για ένα πολύ όμορφο και αξιόλογο μηχάνημα, που θα ικανοποιήσει απόλυτα αυτόν που θα το αγοράσει (τουλάχιστον εμένα σίγουρα), αρκεί να ξέρει τον λόγο για τον οποίο θα το αγοράσει (χρήση, δυνατότητες, μη εύκολη αναβάθμιση και τα σχετικά)

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι η ‘’ αλλαγή στρατοπέδου ‘’ που ετοιμάζομαι να κάνω, θα γίνει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο, αγοράζοντας ένα iMAC.

Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα

Νίκος

----------


## haHa

Ωραιο review-first look!!

----------


## iloxos

Είδα και γω τον 20ρη. 
Ψάχνω να βρω κανα 24 να δω την οθόνη. 
Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω πολλά για μακ τι διαφορές κοιτάτε; Κοιτάω να πάρω νεό pc μετά το 4χρονο λάπτοπ μου.
Ασχολούμε με τα πάντα χωρίς ειδικές απαιτήσεις πλην απο κανα καλό fpshooter το χρόνο αλλά περνάω πολύ χρόνο σε pc για δουλειά, ιντερνετ και ταινίες. 
Πώς μπορώ να δω διαφορά στο λειτουργικό; (έχω 15 χρόνια win και κανα 3μηνο λίνουξ.)
Τελικά τον συγκρίνω με λάπτοπ - λόγω καρτας γραφικών; Τί θα λέγατε οτι είναι το ατού του πλην της εμφάνισης;
Help!

----------


## kadronarxis

iloxos, μπες και εδώ στο φόρουμ και ψάξε τα διάφορα apple links αλλά μπορείς να επισκεφθείς και το www.myfirstmac.com για περισσότερα.
Για apple laptop + games, θα πρέπει να πας για macbook pro.

Άντε γερά.

ΥΓ: η εικόνα είναι από ΟΥΚ ή κάνω λάθος;

ΥΓ2: καρντάσι haha, είδα απο κοντά σήμερα τον 20-άρη.Τρέχει σε ανάλυση 1680x1050 με ζωντανά χρώματα και αρκετά ποιοτικά.
Δυστυχώς το μαγαζί δεν είχε τον 24-άρη γιατί κάτι ανυπόμονοι πήγαν και σήκωσαν και αυτόν από τη βιτρίνα!
Σε σύγκριση με μια 20-άρα cinema display, o imac είχε σαφώς καλύτερη και πιο ποιοτική φωτεινότητα και πιο ζωντανά χρώματα.
Έβγαλα κάτι φώτος αλλά θα περίμένω να δω και τον 24-άρη και θα τις ποστάρω όλες μαζί.

----------


## mamon

Έχοντας μια ολιγόμηνη εμπειρία με mac (mac mini), μπορώ να πω πως η Apple πουλάει lifestyle, όχι υπολογιστές. Ναι, έχει ωραία σχεδίαση, ναι, το λειτουργικό της είναι πιο ανθρωποκεντρικό σε σχέση με τα windows, ναι, σου δίνει καλές εφαρμογές ΑΛΛΑ....δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις τα υποσυστήματα κατά βούληση, εαν παραγγείλεις το mac με παραπάνω μνήμη δεν σου χαρίζουν τη διαφορά στην τιμή, το λειτουργικό σέρνεται εαν ο σκληρός δίσκος έχει κάτω από 10GB ελεύθερα (απαράδεκτο), ούτε είναι τρομερά σταθερό (ενίοτε κρεμάει άγρια), οι εφαρμογές που είναι κοινές με windows δεν είναι τόσο φροντισμένες (messenger, skype..), προφανώς λόγω του ισχνού 3% της Apple.

 Όσο για τον...1 χρόνο εγγύση (!)...Lifestyle-Ποιότητα σημειώσατε 1...

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> ΑΛΛΑ....δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις τα υποσυστήματα κατά βούληση, εαν παραγγείλεις το mac με παραπάνω μνήμη δεν σου χαρίζουν τη διαφορά στην τιμή, το λειτουργικό σέρνεται εαν ο σκληρός δίσκος έχει κάτω από 10GB ελεύθερα (απαράδεκτο), ούτε είναι τρομερά σταθερό (ενίοτε κρεμάει άγρια), οι εφαρμογές που είναι κοινές με windows δεν είναι τόσο φροντισμένες (messenger, skype..), προφανώς λόγω του ισχνού 3% της Apple.
> 
>  Όσο για τον...1 χρόνο εγγύση (!)...Lifestyle-Ποιότητα σημειώσατε 1...


Το λειτουργικό σου κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν έχει στηθεί σωστά, ή έχεις κάνει κακή χρήση και το έχεις σκίσει. Κάνε ένα Archive & Install, και δες πώς θα πηγαίνει μετά. Με 5GB ελεύθερα, το μηχάνημα πάει μια χαρά, με πιο λίγα θα δεις εξαιρετικό σύρσιμο όταν ανοίγεις μνημοβόρες εφαρμογές, εκτός και αν έχεις λίγη μνήμη (λίγη θεωρώ μικρότερη των 512MB), οπότε τα swap files θα συσσωρεύονται ταχύτατα. Το ίδιο και χειρότερο γίνεται στα Windows. Ειδικά το ότι το θεωρείς ασταθές, ενώ είναι ΒΡΑΧΟΣ σταθερότητας, φανερώνει ότι κάτι έχεις κάνει λάθος. USB modem, maybe? Κάποια συσκευή με κακογραμμένο driver;
Για τις εφαρμογές, πρήξε τις εταιρείες για να συμβαδίζουν οι εκδόσεις στις δυό πλατφόρμες. Δεν λέω, είναι πρόβλημα. Αυτό που κάνω εγώ, όταν μια εταιρεία δεν με υπολογίζει ως καταναλωτή, είναι να την παρατάω.

Τα υποσυστήματα που δεν αλλάζουν κατά βούληση, δεν το έπιασα... Αν θες εξήγησέ το λίγο.

----------


## WAntilles

> Το λειτουργικό σου κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν έχει στηθεί σωστά, ή έχεις κάνει κακή χρήση και το έχεις σκίσει.


Μήπως δεν μπορεί να στηθεί σωστά γιατί ή/καί δεν δίνονται επιλογές στον χρήστη  :Whistling:  , αλλά γίνονται όλα "αυτόματα" "για το καλό του", πίσω από την πλάτη του  :Whistling:   ή/καί έχει ανεπαρκές - παλαιολιθικό - μή scalable filesystem;  :Whistling: 




> Το ίδιο και χειρότερο γίνεται στα Windows.


Στο Linux όμως;  :Whistling: 

Βλέπω δεν μας συμφέρει να το αναφέρουμε, ε;  :Whistling: 




> Αυτό που κάνω εγώ, όταν μια εταιρεία δεν με υπολογίζει ως καταναλωτή, είναι να την παρατάω.


Το εφαρμόζεις αυτό καί για την Apple;  :Whistling:

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Μήπως δεν μπορεί να στηθεί σωστά γιατί ή/καί δεν δίνονται επιλογές στον χρήστη  , αλλά γίνονται όλα "αυτόματα" "για το καλό του", πίσω από την πλάτη του   ή/καί έχει ανεπαρκές - παλαιολιθικό - μή scalable filesystem;


Μπορεί να στηθεί σωστά. Αρκεί εκκινήσεις από ένα απλό DVD που βρίσκεται μέσα στην συσκευασία και λέει MacOS Tiger Install. Από κει και ύστερα το μόνο επιπλέον που χρειάζεται ως προστασία του συστήματος είναι η χρήση ενός non-administrative account. Φυσικά άμα είσαι τζιμάνι και ψαγμένος κάνεις τα πάντα, αλλά είναι άλλη ιστορία.
Το HFS+ που είναι παλαιολιθικό και non-scalable, το έχεις δουλέψει για να μας πεις την γνώμη σου; Ε, ντροπή λίγο...




> Στο Linux όμως;
> 
> Βλέπω δεν μας συμφέρει να το αναφέρουμε, ε;


Ποσώς. Απλά αναφέρω λειτουργικά που παίζουν out of the box και μπορεί να τα στήσει ο οποιοσδήποτε. Απλά το linux είναι για χάκερζζζζ, ξέρεις εσύ τώρα, κουλ τύπους κι έτσι να ούμ'... :ROFL: 




> Το εφαρμόζεις αυτό καί για την Apple;


Φυσικά. Με έχεις δει να μιλάω για το iPhone;


Ρε WAn, πήγαινε παίξε παρακάτω σε παρακαλώ. Εδώ θέλουμε να κοιμηθούμε κάτω από τη φτερούγα του θείου Jobs, μην κάνεις φασαρία.... :Whistle:

----------


## WAntilles

> Μπορεί να στηθεί σωστά. Αρκεί εκκινήσεις από ένα απλό DVD που βρίσκεται μέσα στην συσκευασία και λέει MacOS Tiger Install. Από κει και ύστερα...


Δεν με κατάλαβες.

Σου επιτρέπει να ορίσεις βασικές παραμέτρους που έχουν σχέση με την απόδοση όπως π.χ.:

- πόσα και ποιά partitions θα κάνεις
- σε ποιούς δίσκους θα τα κάνεις
- τί filesystem θα έχουν
- τί options του filesystem θα έχουν
- με τί options θα τα κάνεις mount
- πόσο swap θα ορίσεις

κλπ.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Δεν έχεις παρά να βρεις έναν Mac και να το διαπιστώσεις μόνος σου.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## iloxos

> iloxos, μπες και εδώ στο φόρουμ και ψάξε τα διάφορα apple links αλλά μπορείς να επισκεφθείς και το www.myfirstmac.com για περισσότερα.
> Για apple laptop + games, θα πρέπει να πας για macbook pro.
> 
> Άντε γερά.
> 
> ΥΓ: η εικόνα είναι από ΟΥΚ ή κάνω λάθος;


Διαβάζω όλο το φόρουμ έτσι κι αλοιώς... :Wink: 

Δεν έχω όμως καποιο μακ μπροστά μου και έχω να πιάσω μακ απο το 2000 στο μάντσεστερ...

Αν πάρω θα είναι desktop οπότε κοιτάω για imac.

θα κοιτάξω το site και θα τα ξαναπούμε

υγ δεν κάνεις λάθος

----------


## aragorn

Να πω και εγώ δυο λόγια για τους νέους iMac.
Είχα την τύχη να τους δω στημένους δίπλα - δίπλα, τόσο τον 20άρι, όσο και τον 24σάρι, στο applestore του Άμστερνταμ πριν δύο ημέρες. 
Αρχίζω από την τιμή του 24: 1679 συμπεριλαμβανομένου του ΦΠΑ για τη βασική διαμόρφωση.
Side by side: Δεν το συζητώ. Ο 20άρης έδειχνε σαν 17άρης. Τόσο πολύ με εντυπωσίασε η 24άρα οθόνη. Το πρόβλημα με τα χρώματα αφορούσε όντως τον 20άρη και περισσότερο όταν κοιτούσες την οθόνη από κάτω. Ο 24άρης σε ρούφαγε και νομίζω πως τουλάχιστον για ταινίες θα είναι απίστευτος, όπως και για οποιαδήποτε άλλη εργασία.
Αντανακλάσεις: λιγότερο ενοχλητικές από ότι τις περίμενα. Σε ένα σόνυ βάιο ενός κολλητού οι αντανακλάσεις ήταν εντονότερες. Πιστεύω πως αν τις συνηθίσεις, δεν θα ενοχλούν καθόλου. 
Πληκτρολόγιο: Εντυπωσιακά λεπτό και μικρό. Μου ξένισε λίγο γιατί έχω μάθει να δουλεύω σε ποιο μπούγιο πληκτρολόγιο. Που θα πάει θα το συνηθίσω  :Razz: 
Το μηχάνημα είναι ιδιαίτερα όμορφο με μικρή επιφύλαξη για το μαύρο μήλο, το οποίο κάνει έντονη αντίθεση. Προτιμώ το λευκό του παλιού imac.
Ήμουν έτοιμος να το χτυπήσω το μηχανάκι. Συγκρατήθηκα, για αντικειμενικούς λόγους (βλέπε μεταφορά στο αεροπλάνο)....

----------


## nt7561

Ηρθε λοιπον η ωρα να σας πω τις εντυπωσεις μου απο το νεο μου &#180;&#180;μωρο&#180;&#180;. Τον παράγγειλα στις 3 Οκτ απο αμερικη μεσω ενος φιλου μου αμερικανου  :Smile:  και μου ηρθε χτες. Οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο!!! Πηρα τον 24αρη, 2.4 GHz και του προσθεσα +1 gb μνημη, συνολικα 2 δηλαδη. Αρχικη εντυπωση: δεος απο το μεγεθος του. Ειναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΣ!!! Στην αρχη δυσκολευτηκα να συνηθισω το μεγεθος του. Μετα απο λιγα λεπτα ομως οχι απλα συνηθισα αλλα τωρα εχω και προβλημα στη δουλεια με την 15αρα οθονη που εχω :Sad: . Απο ταχυτητα το μηχανημα πεταει, οθονη καταπληκτικη, ταχυτητα δεν το συζητω και το βασικοτερο σταθεροτατο λειτουργικο συστημα. Ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος τουλαχιστον απο αυτες τις λιγες ωρες (εχω ριξει τρελο ξενυχτι απο χτες) που το εχω δουλεψει. Δεν μετανειωσα καθολου που εφυγα απο τα καταραμενα windows.  Τον συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα σε ολους!! Τωρα περιμενω την αφιξη του leopard (9,95$ μονο) μεσω του προγραμματος της Apple για οσους αγορασαν mac  απο την 1 Οκτ και μετα!!  Αυτα τα λιγα για την ωρα. Θα επανελθω με περισσοτερες εντυπωσεις απο τον iMAC αφου ασχοληθω λιγο παραπανω μαζι του.

Νικος

----------


## haHa

Για βαλε μια μεγαλυτερη φωτο!!

----------


## ariadgr

@nt7561:

Στον ταχυδρόμησε και δεν πλήρωσες τελωνείο;

----------


## nt7561

> Για βαλε μια μεγαλυτερη φωτο!!







> @nt7561:
> 
> Στον ταχυδρόμησε και δεν πλήρωσες τελωνείο;


οχι μου τον εφερε ο ιδιος  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## haHa

> 



Ωραιος! Κουκλι ειναι!

Και επιτελους εχουν ωραιο πληκτρολογιο οι iMAc ,οχι σαν το προηγουμενο που ηταν ασχημο και φαινοταν φθηνιαρικο.

----------


## ariadgr

> οχι μου τον εφερε ο ιδιος


Σου έφερε τον iMac ταξιδεύοντας από Αμερική και δεν πλήρωσε τελωνείο;  :Thinking:

----------


## nickolas2005

Μπορεί ρε παιδια να τον ανοιξε για να δειξει οτι ειναι μεταχειρισμενος... Νομιζω οτι ετσι δεν πληρωνεις τελωνειο.

----------


## nt7561

> Σου έφερε τον iMac ταξιδεύοντας από Αμερική και δεν πλήρωσε τελωνείο;





> Μπορεί ρε παιδια να τον ανοιξε για να δειξει οτι ειναι μεταχειρισμενος... Νομιζω οτι ετσι δεν πληρωνεις τελωνειο.


Δουλευουμε μαζι (Ιταλια) και τον εφερε σαν δικο του. Ειχε ανοιξει το κουτι για να φαινεται οτι ειναι χρησιμοποιημένος, οποτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nt7561

Μετά από αρκετές μέρες συμβίωσης με τον iMac, αποφάσισα να κάνω ένα μικρό "update" όσον αφορά τις δυνατότητές του και γενικότερα τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του.

Σαν 1η εντύπωση έχω να πω ότι είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος που έκανα την μετάβαση από τα WIN στο MAC OS X.  Ούτε πολλαπλά παράθυρα επιβεβαιώσεων και ερωτήσεων, απλή εγκατάσταση- απεγκατάσταση εφαρμογών, φιλικό προς το χρήστη και γενικά τα πάντα απλά δουλεύουν άψογα και χωρίς προβλήματα!! Το επόμενο μου βήμα θα είναι τώρα να αλλάξω το laptop μου με ένα macbook. Θέλω να τα έχω ζευγάρι όσον αφορά το λειτουργικό. 

Όσον αφορά τον iMac τώρα: έχω μείνει έκπληκτος με αυτό το μηχάνημα. Και κάνα 2 φίλοι μου που το είδαν και έπαιξαν λίγο μαζί του, σκέφτονται τώρα να αγοράσουν και αυτοί ένα.
Το μηχάνημα είναι ταχύτατο, αθόρυβο με φοβερή οθόνη (οι αντανακλάσεις συνηθίζονται πολύ γρήγορα όταν αυτές υπάρχουν). Άστε δε που τώρα συνήθισα στις 24᾽᾽και οτιδήποτε άλλο (στη δουλειά πχ) μου φαίνεται υπερβολικά μικρό. 
Το πληκτρολόγιο είναι από τα καλύτερα που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει μέχρι τώρα, το MM όμως δεν με πολυβόλεψε γι᾽αυτό και το αντικατέστησα με το Logitech MX 620, το οποίο είναι απόλυτα συμβατό με το MAC OS X και πάρα πολύ λειτουργικό. 
Τα ηχεία του είναι αρκετά ικανοποιητικά, επειδή εγώ όμως είμαι λίγο πιο απαιτητικός όσον αφορά στα μπάσα και την ένταση, χρησιμοποιώ ένα 2.1 σετ της TRUST.   
Όσον αφορά το λειτουργικό (για την ώρα έχω το TIGER, περιμένω να μου έρθει το LEOPARD), όπως αναφέρω απλά τα πάντα δουλεύουν!! Απλό, φιλικό, σταθερό, χωρίς κρασαρίσματα και μπλε παράθυρα, και φοβερά γρήγορο!!!!
Πίστευα ότι θα είχα κάποια προβλήματα κατά τη μετάβαση από τα WIN, αλλά ευτυχώς η MAC κοινότητα χρηστών είναι τόσο καλά οργανωμένη, ώστε είχα βρει πολλές απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματά μου πριν καν να έχω τον iMac στα χέρια μου. Έχω βρει κατά 99% τις αντίστοιχες εφαρμογές που χρησιμοποιούσα πριν.
Σαν αποτέλεσμα (ίσως κακώς για μένα και τους φίλους μου  :Wink:  ) ξοδεύω περισσότερες ώρες πλέον μπροστά στον υπολογιστή, μιας και η χρήση του εκτός από απροβλημάτιστη, είναι και πιο ευχάριστη!!

Αν και νέος χρήστης του MAC OS X και με βάση τον σχετικά μικρό χρόνο συμβίωσης μαζί του, προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα σε όποιον σκέφτεται να κάνει τη μετάβαση από τα M$ win στο MAC OS X, να το κάνει χωρίς δισταγμό. Ίσως η αγορά ενός MAC μηχανήματος να είναι λίγο πιο ακριβή, αλλά στα μέρη μου λέμε, ότι το καλό πράγμα κοστίζει. Και αυτό είναι πράγματι καλό!!

Νίκος

----------


## birdbrain

Καλά τα λες ολα αυτα, πες μας όμως:

*πώς βλέπεις υπότιτλους, ακούς ->>AC3, FLAC, ogg vorbis,παίζεις  mkv streams?
*ποια άλλη εναλλακτική λύση έχεις για να βλέπεις DVD?
*πως δουλεύεις με Access databases?
*ποιο άλλο browser μπορείς να βάλεις για να είσαι όπως είσαι με το Mozilla Firefox ?

Δηλαδή, ενδιαφέρομαι για πιο συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες, εφόσον θα ετοιμαστώ να δώσω τόσα λεφτά, για τα οποία μπορώ να έχω το καλύτερο Windows μηχάνημα...

----------


## nt7561

> *πώς βλέπεις υπότιτλους, ακούς ->>AC3, FLAC, ogg vorbis,παίζεις  mkv streams?


VLC player, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITunes#Library




> *ποια άλλη εναλλακτική λύση έχεις για να βλέπεις DVD?


VLC player καθώς και ο ενσωματωμένος dvd player του MAC OS X.




> *πως δουλεύεις με Access databases?


Αυτό να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν το έχω κοιτάξει μιας και δεν με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα. Νομίζω όμως και ας με διορθώσουν οι ᾽᾽παλιότεροι᾽, οτί μπορέις να τρέχεις είτε native είτε virtual τα Μ$ win και να δουλευεις την access όποτε την χρειάζεσαι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> *ποιο άλλο browser μπορείς να βάλεις για να είσαι όπως είσαι με το Mozilla Firefox ?


Safari. Τα κάνει όλα και αρκετά γρήγορα. Κι εγώ στην αρχή χρησιμοποιούσα τον FF, από τη στιγμή που δοκίμασα τον safari, τον ff τον έχω σαν εναλλάκτικό browser. Και αν δεν μείνεις ευχαριστημένος με τον safari, ύπαρχει ο ff για MAC OS X, οπότε χρησιμοποιείς αυτόν  :Wink: 




> Δηλαδή, ενδιαφέρομαι για πιο συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες, εφόσον θα ετοιμαστώ να δώσω τόσα λεφτά, για τα οποία μπορώ να έχω το καλύτερο Windows μηχάνημα...


Ελπίζω τα παραπάνω να βοήθησαν 

Νίκος

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Καλά τα λες ολα αυτα, πες μας όμως:
> 
> *πώς βλέπεις υπότιτλους, ακούς ->>AC3, FLAC, ogg vorbis,παίζεις  mkv streams?
> *ποια άλλη εναλλακτική λύση έχεις για να βλέπεις DVD?
> *πως δουλεύεις με Access databases?
> *ποιο άλλο browser μπορείς να βάλεις για να είσαι όπως είσαι με το Mozilla Firefox ?
> 
> Δηλαδή, ενδιαφέρομαι για πιο συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες, εφόσον θα ετοιμαστώ να δώσω τόσα λεφτά, για τα οποία μπορώ να έχω το καλύτερο Windows μηχάνημα...


*Με QuickTime components δουλεύουν όλα αυτά που γράφεις.
*Τον VLC; Γιατί όμως να θες εναλλακτική για να δεις DVD; Έχεις δύο επιτραπέζια DVD players;
*Δεν δουλεύεις. Στείλε feedback στη Microsoft για να ενσωματώσει την Access στο Office:Mac. Φυσικά έχεις τη δυνατότητα να τρέξεις Windows.
*Δεν ξέρω πώς είσαι με τον Firefox. Έχει ειπωθεί ότι ο Firefox στον Mac είναι κάκιστο port. Παρόλαυτά έχεις τη δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιήσεις Safari, Shiira, Camino, SeaMonkey, Opera, κτλ. Θέληση να υπάρχει, από επιλογές υπάρχουν αρκετές.

Όσο για τα λεφτά που θα δώσεις.... καλύτερο Windows μηχάνημα δεν υπάρχει. Από τη στιγμή που τρέχει Windows, το καλύτερο hardware πέφτει κατευθείαν στα Τάρταρα.

----------


## Orbitaga

Απέκτησα και γω σαν παιδί εναν 20αρη πριν μερικές μέρες.

Μόνο θετικά έχω να πω μέχρι στιγμής.


-Βασικό το ότι αντιθέτως με ότι ακούγεται η μεταβαση απο Win -> MacOsX είναι πολύ ευκολη.  :ROFL:  Έψαχνα να βρώ κανέναν πολύπλοκο τρόπο να κάνω install και uninstall τ προγράμματα.Τελικά απλά ρίχνεις το αρχείο στον κάδο.(και αφού το αρχείο είναι "πακετο" με πολλά αρχεία μέσα σβήνονται όλα!!!!!!!!)

Με λίγη βοήθεια βέβαια απο έμπειρους Mac Users του site έχω βρεί όλα τα βασικά προγράμματα που είχα και στα Windows.Προτίμησα τον Firefox 3 και τον Camino σαν Web Browsers. Ο Safari δεν με πολυενθουσίασε.

-Updates λειτουργικού και 3d party updates γίνονται με ενα κλίκ. (τα χω σε Widget και σε δευτερόλεπτα ελέγχει τι μου λέιπει και το εγκαθιστά)  :Worthy: 

-Τεράστια επιφάνεια εργασίας, και με πολλά graphic  καλούδια ή αλιώς eye candy  :Razz: . 

-Ποιότητα κατασκευής (ιδιαίτερα αυτό το πληκτρολόγιο ειναι απίστευτο).Λίγο το ποντικάκι μου πήρε να το συνηθίσω και ίσως ψάξω για καλύτερη λύση.



-Τελείως User Friendly αφου οι βασικές ρυθμίσεις συστήματος είναι απλές και κατανοητές.

Προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα  :Respekt:  :Worthy:

----------


## Flareman

> Απέκτησα και γω σαν παιδί εναν 20αρη πριν μερικές μέρες.
> 
> Μόνο θετικά έχω να πω μέχρι στιγμής.
> 
> 
> -Βασικό το ότι αντιθέτως με ότι ακούγεται η μεταβαση απο Win -> MacOsX είναι πολύ ευκολη.  Έψαχνα να βρώ κανέναν πολύπλοκο τρόπο να κάνω install και uninstall τ προγράμματα.Τελικά απλά ρίχνεις το αρχείο στον κάδο.(και αφού το αρχείο είναι "πακετο" με πολλά αρχεία μέσα σβήνονται όλα!!!!!!!!)
> 
> Με λίγη βοήθεια βέβαια απο έμπειρους Mac Users του site έχω βρεί όλα τα βασικά προγράμματα που είχα και στα Windows.Προτίμησα τον Firefox 3 και τον Camino σαν Web Browsers. Ο Safari δεν με πολυενθουσίασε.
> 
> ...


Είμαι εκτός θέματος αλλά μιας που το αναφέρεις, υπάρχει το απόλυτο πρόγραμμα για να ελέγξεις για νεώτερες εκδόσεις προγραμμάτων (και widgets, και system preference panes) που έχεις εγκατααστήσει - λέγεται AppZapper και είναι απλά εκπληκτικό :Smile: 

Ψάξ' το! :One thumb up:

----------


## Orbitaga

Το εγκατέστησα άλλα είναι unregistered. Το είχα διαβάσει σε άλλο thread αλλα τωρα που το βλεπω σαν uninstaller μου φαίνεται και οχι σαν updater!!!! Τόσο λάθος κάνω???????

Εγω χρησιμοποιώ το App Update (που είναι και Widget)

----------


## Flareman

Οπ, γράψε λάθος, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο - παραδρομή δικιά μου! AppFresh ήθελα να πω :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

